# Adventurer looking for party in Eagan, MN



## warlord (Feb 26, 2005)

I've been a roleplayer for six years and am looking to start a D&D, D20 modern or SW d20 game if anyone's interested post here or e-mail me at NIck_Tschida@Yahoo.com.


----------

